# Candy Questions in tech Answers:



## ship (Sep 24, 2003)

1) Which light beam has the higher color temperature?

Lime Green - Lime green has a wavelength in angstrom units of approximately 5,000,000. Magenta would have a wavelength of about 7,000,000. This is a scale of one ten-millionth of a millimeter - in other words on the negative side of one. Lime green thus is -5,000,000mm and Magenta is -7,000,000mm. Lime green has the brighter color temperature. In lighting, what seems cooler - blue=ice, red=fire, is actually the reverse when it's a part of a beam of light.

2) A double purchase fly system requires half as much or twice as much hand line travel for the same amount of (pipe) travel - over (that required by) a single purchase system?

Twice as much - A double purchase system uses mechanical advantage to make up for a shorter amount of distance the arbor can travel, but requires twice as much rope to move the arbor.

3) Cyc Lights using RSC or more commonly known as recessed single contact/double ended lamps, should not be used vertically, Why?

A normal RSC lamp is base horizontal +/- 15 degrees and any other burning position will leave the filament unsupported.

Here is verbatum from a GE catalog:
"EHZ	G.E. #43704 300w Frosted Notes: Burn Horz ±4°"
"EHM	G.E. #43703 300w Clear Notes: Burn Horz ±4°"
"FDN	G.E. #23734 500w Frosted Notes: Burn Horz ±4°"
"FCZ	G.E. #23703 500w Frosted Notes: Burn Horz"
"FCL	G.E. #23731 500w Clear Notes: Burn Horz ±4°"
"FDF	G.E. #23735 500w Clear Notes: Burn Horz ±4°"
"FHM	G.E. #23792 1,000w Frosted Notes: Burn Horz. ±4°"
"FCM	G.E. #23797 1,000w Clear Notes: Burn Horz ±4°"

Get the idea?


----------



## wolf825 (Sep 25, 2003)

ship said:


> 2) A double purchase fly system requires half as much or twice as much hand line travel for the same amount of (pipe) travel - over (that required by) a single purchase system?
> 
> Twice as much - A double purchase system uses mechanical advantage to make up for a shorter amount of distance the arbor can travel, but requires twice as much rope to move the arbor.




...and if I may add this--it usually needs "around" twice the weight too. (i.e. 100lbs weight on a pipe needs "around" 200lbs in weight on the arbor to counter balance correctly--where a single purchase system uses a 1:1 ratio). 

Great quizes / Q-of-the-day Ship....hopefully when I get my brain and life back in a few more days I'll be able to start posting a few of my own. 

-wolf


----------



## ship (Sep 25, 2003)

Yea but not many people seem to be interested so I'm thinking this one is the last.


----------



## Inaki (Nov 3, 2003)

Nah, people will catch on don't worry!


----------



## Crewguy7 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ship, trust me, more people should read these. The questions for the striplights and the double purchase fly are important ones to know the answer to. Regarding the positioning of the strip lights, we had a case where the idea of placing a strip light on end for use in a light box came into play. Had it not been for the all knowing, all seeing TD, those lamps would have been toast.

I'm distraught when it comes to people having knowledge of the double purchase fly system. It seems that people everyone on my crew at my school are unaware of the need to double the weights your adding and especially when your taking them off, whatever be the case. 

Keep on posting, these are questions and answers that more people should see and know.


----------



## cruiser (Nov 28, 2003)

I would of replied, I was interested in reading what other people to say...

We have a double purchase fly system at work, and often have to put one extra weight on the arbor. soo 200kg on the pipe, we'd put 400-500kg on the arbor, because the run is so long it tends to pull the smaller guys up the tower!!

Our smallest tech is about 5'6 and he was so light the fly line with our LX1 on it took him right to the top of the line... it was amongst the funniest things ive seen... second to that, we have a smaller theatre next to the main one that seats 250, it has a rather low roof and one of the techs was rigging in our JLG (electronic lift) and it kept going up, it ended up pressed against the roof... had to get the fire brigade to get him down, the emergencie drop locked up.....

But keep up the questions, its quite interesting to read the replies and whatever else =)


----------



## MagliteL13 (Nov 29, 2003)

cruiser said:


> Our smallest tech is about 5'6 and he was so light the fly line with our LX1 on it took him right to the top of the line...



Seems dangerous to me. When I was a frosh in high school, I was introduced to the fly system as the most dangerous area of theatre. Our TD proceded to tell us a story of what happened to a friend of his and an out of weight pipe (let's just say that this friend isn't alive anymore). Having recently delt with some scary occurences (dropped steel, runaway pipes, steel cable being pulled through the pullys) in some of the theatres--not just mine-- in this area, I'm a little more inclined to lash out with the dangerous arqument right now. My short rant has concluded.


----------



## zac850 (Nov 29, 2003)

ship said:


> Yea but not many people seem to be interested so I'm thinking this one is the last.



No, don't
I would reply to these, only I'm new to this all and i have NO idea of what your talking about, but don't stop, its a good way to learn about what i need to learn


----------

